# What were/are you best lifts when you were NATURAL.



## Big_Idiot

Just got me thinking this, a lad who i know of is supposedly 'natty' and i see him post on fb about him benching 140kg. I can believe he can do it as he's always posting vids and sh1t of his training.

But got me thinking, i dont think i'd of ever reached a 140kg bench press if i hadn't used gear.

Keep in mind i had poor diet, my max lifts before AAS use were:

Bench: 100kg for a few

Deadlift: 180kg

Cant remember any others. I always wonder what i would have been able to get upto natural though with sound nutrition/training.

*
So just out of interest, what are/were your typical lifts before you used AAS.*


----------



## Big_Idiot

Bump this fcuker.

You ignorant cnuts :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

I had a 250kg squat and a 230kg dead as a natty. Can't remember my bench but it was nothing special in comparison.


----------



## BigTrev

I think it might be the case of most just cant remember the last time they were natural lol


----------



## C.Hill

190kg deadlift

120kg squat

100kg bench


----------



## jstarcarr

My best bench was 100kg at 10 stone


----------



## Big_Idiot

Mingster said:


> I had a 250kg squat and a 230kg dead as a natty. Can't remember my bench but it was nothing special in comparison.


Thats some lifting for a natty!


----------



## andymc88

Still natty

Bench 120kg

Deadlift 185kg

Squat 160kg

All for 6reps


----------



## Mingster

Big_Idiot said:


> Thats some lifting for a natty!


I was a competitive powerlifter for many years before I took gear. I only started using as I kept getting beat by the druggies lol...


----------



## L11

The one I'm most proud of right now 42kg dumbbell shoulder press for 10 reps.

I incline bench 105kg for 10 aswell.. Probably could do 110 if i had a spotter..

p.s In these threads why does no-one ever say how many reps they can do?!


----------



## Robbie789

Been lifting for 10 months, 6'1, 78kgs

B- 77.5*2

D- 150*2

S- 110*2

Currently on my 3rd week of stronglifts and hoping to make some decent gains by xmas


----------



## JaneN40

I'm still very early into training.. so hope to see progress over the next few months.

I'm currently benching 35kg for 3 reps

Deads is 70kg

Squat 60kg is being kept low by me because I am not getting deep enough - working on that.

Dunno what my stats'll look like in December for my first comp but hoping to hit triple figures for one, but generally improve in everything.

My friend I train with is a powerlifter (natty) female and benches 70kg, squatted 130kg and deads 140kg (reps 110kg easily)


----------



## small for now

still natty, into 6th month now, 16 , 182 , 5'10

B- 90kg 5reps, bit more if i had spotter

D - 255lbs

S - 199lbs


----------



## powerhousepeter

I was 14stone

Bench 150kg

Squat 220

Deadlift 220

Mid shin rack pull 260kg ???? had to get that in there


----------



## RowRow

from what i remember.

at 17 I had a 120kg flat bench for 3

On a really odd leg press i repped 700kg for 7

dead at 170kg for 1

50kg hammer curls for 10

110kg dumbbell shrugs for 10

mid shin rack pull 300kg for 4

I was strong but fat.


----------



## exvigourbeast

Back in my early 20s

Bench - 177.5kg

Squat - 240 for maybe 3, couple more on a really good day

Dead lift - 250kg +

I was fat ( 21stone 4 lb ) and obsessed. Not being able to get 180kg bench tipped me into gear use


----------



## Dezw

Try as i might I can't remember, was a long time ago.


----------



## Big_Idiot

exvigourbeast said:


> Back in my early 20s
> 
> Bench - 177.5kg
> 
> Squat - 240 for maybe 3, couple more on a really good day
> 
> Dead lift - 250kg +
> 
> I was fat ( 21stone 4 lb ) and obsessed. Not being able to get 180kg bench tipped me into gear use


Fcuk me nice lifts there.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Dezw said:


> Try as i might I can't remember, was a long time ago.


Suppose it's hard for you fossils :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

68kg body weight i did these lifts.. about a year ago

3sets 4reps 50kg dumbbell bench press (100 total) and 110kg barbell for 1

squats 3sets of 5 on 180kg -smith machine however, gym didny have squat rack

deadlift to date is 130kg 3sets 5reps, not tried a 1rm


----------



## The L Man

I'm weak. But I am a skinny tw*t still. My max lifts:

Bench - 55kg (lmao...)

Deadlift - 110kg

Squat - 80kg

That was all 3/4 sets with 6/8 reps. I'm currently following Starting Strength to try and up my strength. I really want to be able to bench 100kg one day.


----------



## DigIt

I have benched 80k for 3 reps, deadlifted 120k for 4 reps i think. 70kg bodyweight maybe 15-16% visible abs when tensed(kinda). Think I may have a pic or two i'll see if i can get on my journal

I broke my jaw november last year which resulted in a lot of time off/getting fat and weak. I'm back into training now slowly but surely getting there

Never trained legs before now


----------



## zero2hero2013

my bests are

bench 90kg for 3

squats 110kgx5 120x1 but did the 110 months after then 120

deadlift 200kg no belt, 210kg with belt for 1 rep

really struggling on the bench compared to the rest.


----------



## exvigourbeast

Big_Idiot said:


> Fcuk me nice lifts there.


Thanks. I need to call bull**** on myself though. I was thinking about it and it was actually 220 for the squats, oops !

I was a student and did absolutely nothing for 3 years other than stuff my face every 3 hours, train. and write in my little journal. Needless to say I didn't graduate and got not a sniff of f***y .

When I did take gear it had more impact on my condition than it did my strength.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Won't post my best lifts cause they're work in progress and not great atm but my old man is my motivation as he was/is a life time natty. His bests were 200 squat, 130 bench and 292.5 deadlift (hitched 300 not in comp though) and could get 100kg+ overhead, all at 90-95kg bw.


----------



## Feezo

Squat 160kg - 1 rep

Bench 105kg - 1 rep

Deadlift 160kg - 1 rep


----------



## murphy2010

before i dislocated my shoulder 2 months ago mine were:

bench - 137.5kg for 1 rep

deadlift - 225kg for 1 rep

squat - 180 kg for 1 rep


----------



## kev1

bench 195kg

squat 220kg

deads 260kg

use to be 18 stone and lift in the bdfpa, been training since i was 16 and still natty


----------



## haza1234

On Bench at 10half stone in body weight i was benching 110kg, I had that rage for it


----------



## 25081

Bench 100kg 1rep

Squat 120kg for 5reps

Dead 140kg for 5 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@ 21years old....

100kg shoulder press.

220kg dead lift.

200kg squat(fcuk'd my lower back which hasn't been right since).

140kg bench.

Now,aged 35....

117.5kg shoulder press.

160-180kg squat(rarely do them as prefer front squat to prevent back issues).

180kg deadlift(any higher causes back issues).

140kg bench press. :-/

No matter what i try,they don't improve.....i just get closer to getting injuries!!

I started training when I was 15.


----------



## MarkMck

100 for 3 and 105 for 1 bench press, 170x1 deadlift, can only squat about 90kg though :lol: Only 10st 7 atm.


----------



## sunn

Currently;

Bench 70kg

Squat 100kg

Dead 120kg

All for 5 reps minimum


----------



## harryalmighty

currently 140 dead for 5, 105 squat for 5, 87.5 bench for 5


----------



## silver

I had my deadlift and squat at 220kg natty when i was 18 and 13stone.


----------



## loganchristophe

B:110

S:160

D:160

Natty  @ 75 kg


----------



## scouse2010

Big_Idiot said:


> Just got me thinking this, a lad who i know of is supposedly 'natty' and i see him post on fb about him benching 140kg. I can believe he can do it as he's always posting vids and sh1t of his training.
> 
> But got me thinking, i dont think i'd of ever reached a 140kg bench press if i hadn't used gear.
> 
> Keep in mind i had poor diet, my max lifts before AAS use were:
> 
> Bench: 100kg for a few
> 
> Deadlift: 180kg
> 
> Cant remember any others. I always wonder what i would have been able to get upto natural though with sound nutrition/training.
> 
> *
> So just out of interest, what are/were your typical lifts before you used AAS.*


I think thats bad that you couldn't see your self lifting that heavy,just go on a strengh program and you could possibly have that up in about a year if you have been stuck at 100kg for a long while


----------



## Big_Idiot

scouse2010 said:


> I think thats bad that you couldn't see your self lifting that heavy,just go on a strengh program and you could possibly have that up in about a year if you have been stuck at 100kg for a long while


Just being realistic.

I reckon i could have got my bench up some if i had training specifically for it and improved my diet. But i highly doubt i would have been pressing 140kg without AAS use.


----------



## Chelsea

It was a while ago but i distinctly remember bicep curling a 10kg dumbell in each hand....double figures baby!! :lol:

In all seriousness i think squat was around 140kg and bench was around 100-110kg.


----------



## leeds_01

L11 said:


> The one I'm most proud of right now 42kg dumbbell shoulder press for 10 reps.
> 
> I incline bench 105kg for 10 aswell.. Probably could do 110 if i had a spotter..
> 
> p.s In these threads why does no-one ever say how many reps they can do?!


good lift on the 42s mate seein as i guess u dont weigh much

usually where people dont put rep amount its assumed thats the 1RM - otherwise they'd list it


----------



## scouse2010

Big_Idiot said:


> Just being realistic.
> 
> I reckon i could have got my bench up some if i had training specifically for it and improved my diet. But i highly doubt i would have been pressing 140kg without AAS use.


nah just give it a few years,try 5/3/1 or soemthign and you will soon get it up


----------



## MattGriff

Squat: 265kgs

Bench: 182.5kgs

Deadlift: 300kgs

Military Press: 100kgs (for reps but I can't remember how many, probably 5 or less)


----------



## Big_Idiot

MattGriff said:


> Squat: 265kgs
> 
> Bench: 182.5kgs
> 
> Deadlift: 300kgs
> 
> Military Press: 100kgs (for reps but I can't remember how many, probably 5 or less)


Fcuking hell man. And thats with no form of AAS?

Thats crazy stuff mate. I'm assuming theres a mixture of amazing genetics, specific training, and good diet to achieve those lifts.


----------



## botchla

180kg x 4 deadlift

145kg x 1 squat

107.5kg x 2 bench


----------



## guvnor82

Been natty for few years now and only even ran couple of cycles lost all gains made on gear due to inadequate pct so pretty much count myself as a natty.

So here they are.

Bench 140 reps 6 never gone higher in weight

Deads 220 reps 1

Squats 180 reps 1 pretty sure I could hit a 190 now.


----------



## MattGriff

Big_Idiot said:


> Fcuking hell man. And thats with no form of AAS?
> 
> Thats crazy stuff mate. I'm assuming theres a mixture of amazing genetics, specific training, and good diet to achieve those lifts.


Yeah was natural.

Genetics and training maybe - diet I just ate whatever I wanted all the time.


----------



## Dav1

I won't say as last time I mentioned my bench I got ridiculed but suffice to say most would be surprised at how much they could lift naturally with dedication and belief. A 140kg bench is imo in most natties sights if they want it enough.


----------



## biglbs

I was born on gear,so no idea


----------



## Minty Fresh

As of last weeks training this is what I smashed out...

These are after serious pyramiding so muscles were tired by the top end, Feel like I could go more but don't want to stall so adding little amounts to the bar each session for everything.

Bench 110 kg 5 reps

Squat 120 kg 5 reps

Dead 160 Kg 5 reps

OHP 36 kg dumbbell's (72 kg total) 10 reps

Flat dumbbell bench press 40 kg (80 kg total) 10 reps gym only goes up to 40 kg dumbbell :sad:

Tri dips 77 Kg body weight plus 20 kg dumbbell between legs for 12 reps


----------



## viewtothegym

16st 1 rep max's

160kg bench

230kg dead

180kg squat "real ass to grass squat" could do 220kg for a baby squat.

Military press 110kg

Incline 120kg

One arm standing circus dumbell press 50kg

Off head tris 80kg

Close grip bench 140kg

All no straps, no wraps, no belt, no steroids! no problem


----------



## Minty Fresh

viewtothegym said:


> 16st 1 rep max's
> 
> 160kg bench
> 
> 230kg dead
> 
> 180kg squat "real ass to grass squat" could do 220kg for a baby squat.
> 
> Military press 110kg
> 
> Incline 120kg
> 
> One arm standing circus dumbell press 50kg
> 
> Off head tris 80kg
> 
> Close grip bench 140kg
> 
> All no straps, no wraps, no belt, no steroids! no problem


Beast:cool2:


----------



## viewtothegym

Lol, powerlifting back ground mate, so in the powerlifting world i was pretty average, some seriously strong natural lads in the UK who powerlift.


----------



## 36-26

Bench 120kg

Dead 200kg

Squat 130kg(I know its $hit lol)


----------

